# Alum Creek - Ready to fish Sunday?



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Will Alum be open and ready to fish by Sunday? Thinking about getting the boat our and giving it a try.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah should be good to go... pretty muddy the further north I get as of Tuesday. I'm sure they are releasing water. Not sure if mud ever made it south


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

It's open now. The south pool was clear before they flushed it but it's still not bad right now.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

South pool very fishable


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Cheshire did not have minnows last Saturday. I would launch at galena there's a nice gravel bar there to beach the boat. We fished for eyes last Saturday from the boat to no avail water was 34. Basically all we fished was blades cause we couldn't get minnows. I really wanted to bust out the pimples but not without minnows. If you need a couple spots pm me I saw some good crappie marks.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

jray said:


> Cheshire did not have minnows last Saturday. I would launch at galena there's a nice gravel bar there to beach the boat. We fished for eyes last Saturday from the boat to no avail water was 34. Basically all we fished was blades cause we couldn't get minnows. I really wanted to bust out the pimples but not without minnows. If you need a couple spots pm me I saw some good crappie marks.


To my understanding Cheshire is doing repairs on their tanks. Not sure in how long they will be out of commission but they told me they won't have any bait at all until the tanks are back up and running.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

A week ago they told me they were painting and cleaning the tanks. Said it would be probably 2 weeks till they had the tanks up and running.
Ski


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Gulp minnows work pretty good, both for crappies and saugeyes. Don't know in 34 degree water though?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

polebender said:


> Gulp minnows work pretty good, both for crappies and saugeyes. Don't know in 34 degree water though?


Oh yeah they work well in 34°water to....


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Throw on a jiggin Rap with a wax worm and you can jig up both eyes and crappie.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys, decided to go to Grand Lake St. Marys instead of Alum. Good Luck to anyone that goes out this weekend, and be careful! It may feel like it is warm out but that water is still very cold.


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

Did anyone get out there today?


----------



## 614freshwater (Mar 20, 2016)

jray said:


> Cheshire did not have minnows last Saturday. I would launch at galena there's a nice gravel bar there to beach the boat. We fished for eyes last Saturday from the boat to no avail water was 34. Basically all we fished was blades cause we couldn't get minnows. I really wanted to bust out the pimples but not without minnows. If you need a couple spots pm me I saw some good crappie marks.


Cabelas had large shiners and fathead minnows when I went last week.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

You might want to check out the old Dutchman by Hoover


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

614freshwater said:


> Cabelas had large shiners and fathead minnows when I went last week.


Good to know!!


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

614freshwater said:


> Cabelas had large shiners and fathead minnows when I went last week.


Are those packaged salted bait?


----------



## plainolhunter (Nov 15, 2007)

I was out on alum Sat mid morning until dark. Picked up bait by Hoover. I did not catch a fish. I struggle to catch fish at alum from late fall through early spring so may have just been me... Not sure what tactic works best up there but I'm sure it is not what I was trying (live bait on drop shot, casting jigs, crank baits, ...). Water was 37 and clear in the South pool.


----------



## 614freshwater (Mar 20, 2016)

Draggin along said:


> Are those packaged salted bait?


Nope, live ones.


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

Well I got out on Sunday morning in the fog and put it on the crappie. Just jig and plastic, color didn't seem to matter. Deep water as you would expect this time of year. A small change in bottom contour of 1-2' made the difference between small sunfish and keeper crappie. Didn't get out early enough or stay late enough to see any really big fish, but a nice 10-11" average. The wife enjoyed the sunshine after catching her fair share of fish.

Tried for saugeye on main lake points while she slept, but couldn't mark much of anything. Does anyone have any advice for finding saugeye in a deep reservoir like Alum in mid-winter? I occasionally catch a small one in the basins, but I know those big eyes have to be hiding somewhere.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

CavemaNdisguisE said:


> Well I got out on Sunday morning in the fog and put it on the crappie. Just jig and plastic, color didn't seem to matter. Deep water as you would expect this time of year. A small change in bottom contour of 1-2' made the difference between small sunfish and keeper crappie. Didn't get out early enough or stay late enough to see any really big fish, but a nice 10-11" average. The wife enjoyed the sunshine after catching her fair share of fish.
> 
> Tried for saugeye on main lake points while she slept, but couldn't mark much of anything. Does anyone have any advice for finding saugeye in a deep reservoir like Alum in mid-winter? I occasionally catch a small one in the basins, but I know those big eyes have to be hiding somewhere.


Maybe some DEEP water jigging some of the holes in front of the dam? Other then that the nite bite


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Imho mid winter warmups are good for little more that ensuring the next cold snap will make them eat. Deep water eyes tend to get in a foul mood during those warmups. Don't get me wrong ive had days everyone has had days but I tend to either move to shallow lakes or fish other species during the warm ups. All I can say to help is when the water hits 37-8 plus I'm fishing 30 feet of water give or take 10 feet. That usually holds until they start trying to spawn. Yea you can catch them shallow you always can but for numbers during the daytime that's where I go. Basins, bowls, ditch between points, deep flats, in general your more gradual structure as opposed to points and drop offs we like so much the rest of the year. Just my experience I start there and do what the fish finder says from there.


----------

